# Lightroom Export Issues = Pixelated



## Neoclispa256 (Feb 8, 2015)

Very frustrated! Been using LR, Photoshop, Premiere Pro, The Nik software, plugins for years! Not sure what has just happened but something is wrong and my photos, although they continue to look great in LR look almost over-sharpened or pixelated. I notice this when I put them into my Premiere Pro software or put in print sites like Meridian Pro. To back up a smidge - I was using Lightroom 5, Photoshop CS5.5 a Permiere Pro CS5.5 before my computer was rebuilt. Now I am on Lightroom 5.7.2 (I believe), Photoshop CC and Premiere Pro CC. And this is when the issues has started.

I have played with various outputs tiff, jpeg, 300 resolution, 72 resolution for screen, sharpen for matte print...you name it I have just about tried it. The over-sharpened areas tend to be in the hair and on eyes and lips. It prints with an almost black residue in these area. On the screen, outside of LR the photos look almost choppy.

I shoot in RAW on my Nikon D750 and my D610. Any thoughts out there. See attached photos (I am trying to attached photos...but it will not let me - I am new to this forum).

I hope someone can help!


----------



## Neoclispa256 (Feb 8, 2015)

A screen shot of my pixel issue.


----------

